# Brisket sitting, smoker stuck at 150 degrees



## bigoledude (Dec 17, 2009)

My brisket is sitting on the counter having been marinated and rubbed for several hours.

The temp outside has dropped to the high 40s and, the wind is blowing around 20mph. My GOSM won't get any hotter than 150. Whenever I read where y'all had trouble getting up to 250 degrees, I assumed it was you guys from the Far-North and, much colder than 49 degrees!

I'm thinking of putting the brisket in the smoker at the 150 degrees for a few hours then, once the smoke flavor is established, finish the brisket in the oven. 

Is there any danger in leaving the brisket in the smoker at 150 degrees for 3-4 hours?

Any other suggestions?


----------



## fire it up (Dec 17, 2009)

Well it would sit in the danger zone longer if the temps are running that low, it would be optimal if you could at least get her up near 200, would be a longer smoke but much safer.
Not really sure what to tell you if the temp is that low...
A hot oven and some liquid smoke. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Just kidding, don't do that.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 17, 2009)

Can you move your GOSM out of the wind or build a wind break up around the GOSM to block the wind? Here is an easy wind break that you can put up when you need it and take down when you don't.

I have my GOSM on a covered patio and unless the wind blows from the north or east, it doesn't affect the smoker too much. The temp in those thin walled units will drop once a cool/cold wind starts to blow.

You can wrap a welders blanket around your GOSM; just be sure to keep the vents clear.

If you can't get a handle on the wind problem and get the smoker temps up, you always can put it in a 220-250* oven (we'll forgive this one time 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





).


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 17, 2009)

Yup... what they said... wind is the enemy on this one 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Crockpot or oven might be your only choice.... Best of luck!


----------



## scubadoo97 (Dec 17, 2009)

It's not how hot the smoker is but what the temp is inside the meat.  At a smoker temp of 150* with low ambient temps, if the brisket temp stays below 140* for more than 4 hours that violates the safety range.  Sounds like a math word problem
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I would crank the smoker to 225 to 250 and maybe do a sear on the grill first to develop flavor and warm that brisket up.  Cook it to 150-160 on the smoker while giving it smoke.  At the 150 point you are already into the stall so I see no problem poping it into a ready oven to finish.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 17, 2009)

I agree with Dutch block the wind with something and the temps will rise. I also agree with Fire It Up don't keep that brisket at those low temps for that long. If you can't get some kind of wind break stick it in the oven and cook it as terrible as that sounds at least you'd be safe I'd suggest about 225-250 oven temp


----------



## bigoledude (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks Dutch and others. 

The weather service missed this one. The cold did move in *but, the rain stayed and didn't move out. *

I was prepared to build something a little larger than your nice-looking wind break. Mine was/is gonna be two full sheets of *treated plywood.* Treated, because it will be stored outdoors. But the continuous, cold, downpour prevented me from working outside. Especially with electric tools.

I stuck the brisket in the oven and did not have any liquid smoke to use. If I have to throw this 13 pound brisket away, I'm gonna be bummin for a while! I shouldda known my first attempt at a brisket was gonna turn into a skullcramp!

Welders blanket was a great idea! Will absolutely add one to my foul-weather stuff. Shouldda bought one years ago for the grill, just never thought of it. Those fiberglass ones can stand over a thousand degrees.


----------



## raceyb (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm sorry that you had trouble on your first attempt.  Keep your chin up, it wasn't your fault and next time i bet you'll nail it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm sure this is too late for you, but if anyone else has this problem with meat being ready & smoker not able, take a tip from a long time meat-eater who only has a smoker for a few months:

Before I had a smoker, this is how I made Beef Ribs, and Chuck Roasts. It would probably work on Brisket, or any other beef.

#1 Remove membrane if doing beef ribs.
#2 Rub all over with favorite rub.
#3 Fridge overnight.
#4 Grill to sear on BBQ grill.
#5 Mix: 3/4 cup Apple Juice, 3/4 cup of BBQ sauce, and 2 tablespoons of liquid smoke. 
#6 Put seared meat into foil roasting (meat side down if ribs), pour the mixture (#5) over the meat, cover pan & seal tightly with aluminum foil.
#7 Put in 350 degree oven for 2 1/2 hours.

It's not smoked, but you really won't believe how good this is. 
If you run into the same problem as "Bigoledude" did, you could start with step #4.


Save this for those really cold days. Florida guys can ignore.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm with alot of theses guys here you are pushing the limit to some really bad things so you might have to go tohe oven. But try the wind block thing first. If the temp starts to rise atleast to about 225-250 then I would leave it in the smoker. But if not it's the oven and then I would check out your GOSM for I have one and I have never had a problem getting it hot enough to smoke anything.


----------

